
What Makes Jio Different? - vivekraju93
https://simplanations.substack.com/p/9-what-makes-jio-different
======
fatbird
The better question is who keeps planting all these Jio marketing puff pieces?

~~~
ETHisso2017
people from /r/indiaspeaks who think Jio's regulatory capture is the same
thing as innovation

------
peteretep
Jesus this is long.

tldr for part one is: Jio is 4G only and that means all calls are VOIP(ish),
and you only have to maintain the data network. This allows them to offer much
cheaper data to their subscribers, and hence a bunch of new Indians are coming
online.

tldr for part two is: the parent company is a retail giant and there’s a hope
that they’ll be able to leverage the network to sell physical products to the
new Cyber Indians.

~~~
ETHisso2017
and what's missing in both parts is that Jio abused peering regulations in
India to get away with not having to compensate other Indian ISPs for huge
chunks of their data backhaul, helped domestic political parties in India for
enhanced regulatory control, and then manipulated China-US tensions to erase
its $33B external debt

------
ETHisso2017
What makes them different? regulatory arbitrage

